# 2 New Askwith Pipes



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Just added these pipes to my site, a strawberry wood rotund rhodesian and a 
reject long shank billiard, more pics and info at www.askwithpipes.com/store.html


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Beauties both! :tu


----------

